# Here is something different



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Those of us in the US are jealous of the Canadian Yamahas. 
Perhaps we should be coveting the Japan market.
This may be older I don't really know. I didn't bother to translate, I just saw the photos and don't remember seeing one of these before.
link


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This was the largest Yamaha snowblower I had seen (in pictures).

Which is a YS1390as (it would be a YS1336), but I guess it is only available in Europe and Asia.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

With that monster DeLorean, Dbert, you don't have to be jealous of anybody's blower. :wavetowel2:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

She's a beauty and a beast. Looks much like the Honda Hybrid models, likely a similar $8k price point as well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like it might give a Zaugg a run for the money.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

$8k could sure buy a nice plow truck... and it would hardly take up any more space.
:icon-hgtg:


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, that Zaugg is quite a nice looking machine. Love the cabin over the motor, I first thought it was a people cabin.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

First time I've ever seen that one too... no action on the auction might be a rare bird nobody wants to mess with...

Fancy though, yowza.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Bob E said:


> $8k could sure buy a nice plow truck... and it would hardly take up any more space.
> :icon-hgtg:


Yes, it could, but the plow won't blow the snow...... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Bob E said:


> $8k could sure buy a nice plow truck... and it would hardly take up any more space.
> :icon-hgtg:


Or a lawn tractor with a snowblower attachment.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Used plow truck or lawn rider just isn't the same.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Used plow truck or lawn rider just isn't the same.


Same effectiveness or cool factor?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not the same cool factor IMHO.

I have the rider and it's quicker but usually I like the walk behind.
I'd love to have a plow as I've used them here and there at places I've worked but I don't think of them as "fun". Well one was because it had a huge snow bucket on the front of a Lull. I worked there building them. 
But I'm pretty twisted so maybe others would find a plow truck fun.

It looked something like this only taller. They made it specifically to plow snow. The bucket was a monster like on this one.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I was clicking around and found (according to  )that Yamaha got into the snow blower business by importing American made Toros. 
Says something about their snow in Japan was too wet/heavy for the drum style augers that Toro had in the 70's so they started making their own with conventional augers.
[URL="http://www.yamaha-motor.co.jp/snowthrower/history/"]1974 in their timeline
HSBfan they also mention their Ricky in 1988.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Interesting informatio dbert, thanks for sharing 
Hopefuly one day I'll get one of my Rickys looking like your DeLorean :smiley-confused009:


----------

